# iMac G5 'unresolved kernel trap'



## Ameodl (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi,

When I boot an iMac G5 it appears this error:






Direct link to image to see it full size: (add the http// before this): img225.imageshack.us/img225/1021/foto0327m.jpg


Do you know what does it mean? I boot the G5 without any external device connected (not mouse or anything else, ony the power source, of course  )


Thanks before hand, any hint is appreciated. I googled it and I saw it can be serious & difficult to repair as the motherboard or other components might be damaged.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Do you have a OS X install disk that you can boot from? If it does it with the disk, then we know it is hardware, and not software.


----------

